# Mossberg Road Blocker vs Chainsaw Style vs Rolling Thunder



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Which one should I get? They are all around $400 each.

Mossberg Chainsaw style:
[attachment=0kbcxxtc]mossberg chainsaw muzzel break.jpg[/attachmentkbcxxtc]
[attachment=1kbcxxtc]mossberg chainsaw side.jpg[/attachmentkbcxxtc]
[attachment=2kbcxxtc]mossberg chainsaw back.jpg[/attachmentkbcxxtc]


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Mossberg Road Blocker vs Chainsaw Style vs Rolling Thund*

All of them...


----------



## Mad_Max (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Mossberg Road Blocker vs Chainsaw Style vs Rolling Thund*

I agree, get them all or all that you can afford that is. You won't regret it.


----------

